# Follow TFO on Instagram!!!



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 8, 2014)

TFO is now officially on Instagram!!!

Follow @tortoiseforum for your daily dose of tortoise (and occasionally turtle) pictures!

Want your tortoise or turtle to be featured on the page? Tag us or use hashtags #tortoiseforum or #tfo and your shelled friends could be shared with hundreds of followers!

Spread the word to your friends...we're sharing pics daily and bringing more people into the TFO family! Let's get social!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 8, 2014)

What is the purpose of hash tags? do the y only get used on IG?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 8, 2014)

They are used on twitter as well. It's a way of finding more content about the same thing...for instance you can hashtag a photo #cutekitten and someone else can click that hashtag and see other content that was also tagged with that.


----------



## Ashes (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't know how to use IG. lol.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm about to post a Russian butt for #tortoisebutttuesday #tbt 
Hahaha




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 8, 2014)

Ash, IG is easier to figure out than FB, by far. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes (Jul 8, 2014)

What is it? Just a picture version of FB? lol.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 8, 2014)

Sort of. I've got two accounts, a personal and one for my animals (mostly torts). It's all images but it is interactive because you can comment, like, and follow. You can be private or public. I like it, it's fun. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm following you from both accts Ash. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll give it a shot.  that's what I can't stand about Facebook is the constant crap I read. I look at pics. That's about it. Lol.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey guys! TFO's Instagram is doing really well! We've gained 100 followers in the last 5 days and that's great! Keep following and sharing our account with your friends. 

And, remember to post pictures of your turtles and torts to be featured! I wanna see your photos! Tag us @tortoiseforum or #tortoiseforum or #TFO.

I know a lot of you aren't familiar with Instagram, but if you have a smartphone or tablet, it's one of the easiest social media sites out there to use (and my personal favorite)! Just download the app from your Android, Apple, or Windows device, snap a picture, and share! You can add pretty filters to your photos if you want (change the colors), use hashtags (or not), and your account can be visible to everyone or just people you approve! It's a great way to see pictures of the things you care about.  Have questions? Post them here!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you follow me? Lol, just kidding... Why don't you make a twitter/Facebook page and post tips? It will be nice for those social media tort lovers... Or is it too much to ask for?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't believe additional social media is possible at this time, at least with me managing...Instagram currently takes at least one hour of my day as is, and I do have a full-time job, a side business, family, etc. It may be possible sometime in the future.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 11, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't believe additional social media is possible at this time, at least with me managing...Instagram currently takes at least one hour of my day as is, and I do have a full-time job, a side business, family, etc. It may be possible sometime in the future.



Don't you know that TFO Instagram means you can have 0 of a life. You best be on that insta all day everyday posting some turtles! 

Lol


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 11, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I don't believe additional social media is possible at this time, at least with me managing...Instagram currently takes at least one hour of my day as is, and I do have a full-time job, a side business, family, etc. It may be possible sometime in the future.


I could help if you want? I have LOTS of Freetime, what about contests like cutest tort or tort of the day of something? When the acc grows you can always make branches like a tort tip acc....


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Don't you know that TFO Instagram means you can have 0 of a life. You best be on that insta all day everyday posting some turtles!
> 
> Lol



But then I can't be on the forums and I'd miss you guys. 

Josh asked for 2-3 posts on IG per day, I think I'm averaging like 6 or 7, so neenerneener.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I could help if you want? I have LOTS of Freetime, what about contests like cutest tort or tort of the day of something? When the acc grows you can always make branches like a tort tip acc....



I am planning on IG contests at some point, when the account is bigger.

If you'd like to help, you'd need to speak to Josh. I'm just the Instagram lady.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 11, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> But then I can't be on the forums and I'd miss you guys.
> 
> Josh asked for 2-3 posts on IG per day, I think I'm averaging like 6 or 7, so neenerneener.



IMA tell josh to up it to 17.6 photos a day.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> IMA tell josh to up it to 17.6 photos a day.



I'll make sure yours is the 0.6.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 11, 2014)

I love what you post!
I'm going to have to unfollow bostons_n_frenchies because they post SO MUCH. My feed is full of their posts and I have to scroll for ages to find a tort post. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I love what you post!
> I'm going to have to unfollow boatons_n_frenchies because they post SO MUCH. My feed is full of their posts and I have to scroll for ages to find a tort post.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Thank you! I try to post a lot without posting too much, so 4-7 is probably what I'll be aiming for most days. There's some accounts I wish would flood my feed though! Chris' pics are always great, and there's some boxie accounts I can't get enough of. I try not to favor certain accounts too much, but that would be easier if more people were tagging us. :/


----------



## Elohi (Jul 11, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Thank you! I try to post a lot without posting too much, so 4-7 is probably what I'll be aiming for most days. There's some accounts I wish would flood my feed though! Chris' pics are always great, and there's some boxie accounts I can't get enough of. I try not to favor certain accounts too much, but that would be easier if more people were tagging us. :/


Sometimes I don't @ (tag) but I always # hashtag tortoiseforum. Do you check that hashtag?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 11, 2014)

And I think I always #tfo too lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I do! I check both...but the TFO one is more difficult because apparently "tfo" is also something to do with fishing, so I have to hunt for the tort pics. #tortoiseforum works great! Hashtagging is nice because I can always find any post with it...my notification box only holds so many notifications, so if someone comments with the @tortoiseforum, it can get lost with about 50-100 notifications per hour or so.


----------



## penarddan (Jan 28, 2021)

oh this is so cute! the tortoise community!! yaaaaaay  by the way, do your pets have instagram accounts? Because when I have seen what you wrote, like ”tag us and we will repost” , I was thinking about my friends who was a dog and is trying to make his dog a star on Social Media  he even bought subscribers on https://famoid.com/buy-instagram-followers/  omg if he would know about such boosting ways  I have no idea which advantages does he have from that dog account, maybe he is trying to transform his pet into a influencer  world is going crazy


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 13, 2021)

Just found out about it and followed!


----------

